# PDC Players Championship Darts



## Mark T (Nov 25, 2012)

I notice that next weekend is the Players Championship Darts from Minehead - http://www.pdc.tv/cash-converters-players-championship

I was wondering if anyone wanted to have any fun with this, say a forum sweepstake or something similar?


----------



## Steff (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah I'm game


----------



## Mark T (Nov 26, 2012)

Considering that there are 32 players taking part and probably not 32 of us wanting to get involved then I suspect a pure sweepstake in which we each pick a player isn't a good idea.

Instead I'm wondering about one of the following:

Guess the total number of 180's in the tournament
Guess the winners average 3-dart average
Guess the highest 3-dart average

Anyone got any preferences?

For reference, you can see last years statistics here - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_Players_Championship_Finals_(2)


----------



## Steff (Nov 26, 2012)

Guess the total of 180s I would go for


----------



## Mark T (Nov 26, 2012)

Steff said:


> Guess the total of 180s I would go for


OK, Steff lets go with that 

For reference, last years event got 175 One-Hundred-and-Eighty's.

How do we want to work this?  Do we want to have people guess a number and it's first-come-first-served.  Or shall I find a random number generator and figure some way of allocating the numbers? (which makes it fairer for those who don't really know about Darts).


----------



## Steff (Nov 26, 2012)

I would say the latter yes mark

Fairness is top priority


----------



## Mark T (Nov 26, 2012)

OK, I'll probably do a randomised sequence from http://www.random.org/sequences/

So who is in?

Myself
Steff


----------



## Northerner (Nov 26, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## Nicky1970 (Nov 28, 2012)

and me 
(Sorry thought I'd replied to this thread).

It's on ITV4. Some friends of mine are going. I admit to a touch of the green eye, especially when I found out how cheap it is - ?135 pp half board includes the darts and use of the Butlins amenities.


----------



## Mark T (Nov 28, 2012)

If anyone else wants to join in the fun - feel free!

It doesn't really matter if you know about Dart's or not as I'm going to auto generate some random numbers as suggested by Steff.

I'll post up some number allocations on Friday to give people a chance to join in.


----------



## FM001 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm free


----------



## Mark T (Dec 1, 2012)

Almost forgot to do this last night.

OK, I'm generating the integers randomly.  Since 175 seems to be the average and we have 5 people I'm generating a random list from 165 to 185 and I'm using random atmospheric data from Nov 30th.  Then allocated in order of who put their name on the thread first.

Hopefully with this information someone can duplicate my results

So this gives the target scores for the sweepstake as follows:

*Mark T: 180
Steff: 184
Northerner: 179
Nicky1970: 169
toby: 170*

If two people are equally the closest, they both win (eg, if the end total should be 182)

If anyone else joins I'll generate new data - so the next person to join isn't going to get 173!


----------



## Mark T (Dec 1, 2012)

Ok, first days results from the PDC website - http://www.pdc.tv/news/article/hqozvib8gj931wt4jeepird19/title/cash-converters-pcf-day-one

*Afternoon Session*
Ian White v Michael Smith: 5 '180's'
Colin Lloyd v Peter Wright: 3 '180's'
Justin Pipe v Colin Osborne: 6 '180's'
Kim Huybrechts v Vincent van der Voort: 2 '180's'
Robert Thornton v Mark Walsh: 3 '180's'
Terry Jenkins v Mervyn King: 4 '180's'
Ronnie Baxter v Paul Nicholson: 2 '180's'
Andy Hamilton v Andy Smith: 1 '180'
_Total: 27_

*Evening Session*
Dave Chisnall v Wayne Jones: 3 '180's'
James Wade v Brendan Dolan: 1 '180'
Adrian Lewis v Richie Burnett: 3 '180's'
Michael van Gerwen v Kevin Painter: 4 '180's'
Raymond van Barneveld v Steve Beaton: 7 '180's'
Phil Taylor v Mark Webster: 2 '180's'
Wes Newton v Gary Anderson: 4 '180's'
Simon Whitlock v Jamie Caven: 3 '180's'
_Total: 27_
*Day 1 Total: 54*


----------



## Steff (Dec 1, 2012)

Ooo I'm the highest


----------



## Mark T (Dec 2, 2012)

Update from http://www.pdc.tv/news/article/tpxhkuyhy9bs1ps6wqgzg22v1/title/cash-converters-pcf-day-two

*Afternoon Session*
Justin Pipe v Brendan Dolan: 4 '180's'
Wayne Jones v Peter Wright: 1 '180'
Michael Smith v Kim Huybrechts: 9 '180's'
Gary Anderson v Robert Thornton: 2 '180's'
_Total: 16_

*Evening Session*
Michael van Gerwen v Andy Hamilton: 9 '180's'
Simon Whitlock v Ronnie Baxter: 7 '180's'
Phil Taylor v Adrian Lewis: 12 '180's'
Steve Beaton v Mervyn King: 6 '180's'
_Total: 34_
*Day Total: 50
Cumulative Total: 104*


----------



## FM001 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hamilton's comeback against MVG was nice to see, at 4 - 0 down you would expect MVG to go all the way and win.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 2, 2012)

Should read MVG was 4 - 0 up


----------



## Mark T (Dec 2, 2012)

*Quarter Finals*
Peter Wright v Kim Huybrechts: 10 '180's'
Justin Pipe v Mervyn King: 9 '180's'
Simon Whitlock v Gary Anderson: 9 '180's'
Phil Taylor v Andy Hamilton: 11 '180's'
_Total: 39_
*Cumulative Total: 143*


----------



## Mark T (Dec 2, 2012)

It did look like perhaps Nicky1970 would be in with a good chance as they seemed to be underscoring 180's, but the big guns have certainly come out.

You do have to feel sorry for Hamilton who almost vanquished Taylor and then just relaxed his concentration long enough for Taylor to reward him.

My moneys on Whitlock to perhaps sneak the overall title, assuming he can hold his concentration for long enough.  My father however thinks I'm underestimating Pipe.


----------



## Steff (Dec 2, 2012)

So is t over now Ive seen so so little of this comp


----------



## FM001 (Dec 2, 2012)

Steff said:


> So is t over now Ive seen so so little of this comp





No Steff, the semi's and final is on tonight.  Like Mark I felt sorry for Hamilton but you can't give Taylor an inch, the dart outside the board for a single 20 to leave tops was the final straw for poor Andy, can see Taylor going all the way now and lifting the title.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 2, 2012)

*Semi Finals*
Kim Huybrechts v Justin Pipe: 5 '180's'
Simon Whitlock v Phil Taylor: 6 '180's'
_Total: 11_
*Cumulative Total: 154*


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2012)

Mark T said:


> *Semi Finals*
> Kim Huybrechts v Justin Pipe: 5 '180's'
> Simon Whitlock v Phil Taylor: 6 '180's'
> _Total: 11_
> *Cumulative Total: 154*



They're going to have to sort their act out if they are going to get another 25 in the final!


----------



## Mark T (Dec 2, 2012)

Given that the cumulative total is 154 and the sweepstake has:

Nicky1970: 169
toby: 170
Northerner: 179
Mark T: 180
Steff: 184

Nicky1970 wins if they score less then 15 '180's' in the final.  It's the best of 25 legs - so plenty of opportunity if both players are playing at the top of their game.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 2, 2012)

Taylor back to his best, the 170 check out in the 2nd last leg and the 164 in the last leg against Whitlock was awesome, can't see Huybrechts beating Taylor in the final even though he's 2 - 0 up as I type.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 2, 2012)

Taylor is now 3 - 2 up, so I suspect he has found his range!

But more importantly they have managed 5 '180's' in the first 5 legs!


----------



## Steff (Dec 2, 2012)

Oohhh I've no chance then ?? Seen as I'm stuck in bed with nee tele


----------



## Mark T (Dec 2, 2012)

Steff said:


> Oohhh I've no chance then ?? Seen as I'm stuck in bed with nee tele


Oh no steff!  You'll have to get someone to move your bed to were the telly is!


----------



## Steff (Dec 2, 2012)

Mark T said:


> Oh no steff!  You'll have to get someone to move your bed to were the telly is!



Unfortunetly it's next to my dad who is in the land of nod


----------



## Mark T (Dec 2, 2012)

And the final

 Kim Huybrechts v Phil Taylor: 10 '180's'

Which gives a total of 164 '180's' and means that Nicky1970 grabs the sweepstake!  Well done Nicky


----------



## Steff (Dec 2, 2012)

So is te final over?


Well done nicky


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2012)

Congratulations Nicky!


----------



## Mark T (Dec 3, 2012)

For completeness, here is the report on the final - http://www.pdc.tv/news/article/1ucq5g6jdfg8a1l8svuxw4d92l/title/taylor-completes


----------



## Nicky1970 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone 

Draw for the PDC World Championships takes place tomorrow at 11.30 am.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 3, 2012)

Nicky1970 said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> Draw for the PDC World Championships takes place tomorrow at 11.30 am.





World's start a week this Friday, it's wide open this year and hard to predict who'll take the title.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 3, 2012)

I could run a similar sweep stake for the worlds too   but it would be nice to have a few more participants!


----------



## Steff (Dec 3, 2012)

Please mark that b great


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## Nicky1970 (Dec 3, 2012)

Count me in, too. 

Need to think of a sexy thread title to entice forum members to read then take part. 

Not that I can think of anything.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 3, 2012)

Mmmm, sexy thread.

I guess I could post a picture of the two girls that lead the players on at the start of televised matches - but I suspect my wife would hit me 

I've been looking at some of the stats.  Again with 64 players in the WC you wouldn't want to do a sweepstake on individual players.

We could do it with 180's again - but it's a large number.  Wiki says there was 582 in the 2012 competition, 554 in 2011 and 507 in 2010.

You could also do the most 180's by a single competitor - 58 in 2010 (Simon Whitlock), 60 in 2011 (Adrian Lewis) and 50 in 2012 (Adrian Lewis).


----------



## Nicky1970 (Dec 3, 2012)

Or limit it to the number of 180s scored in last 16 of comp.
How about number of 170 checkouts?


----------



## Mark T (Dec 3, 2012)

Nicky1970 said:


> ...How about number of 170 checkouts?


I wonder if that is reported accurately. Should be I guess.

I don't actually have Sky Sports (or the time to watch all the matches) so I'll be relying a fair bit on the match reports produced by the PDC.

The bigger problem is there is no historical data to base any random numbers on, so people would need to guess individually.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Dec 3, 2012)

Some stats here


----------



## Steff (Dec 4, 2012)

If anyone knows can they put the draw up its happening today


----------



## Mark T (Dec 4, 2012)

Steff said:


> If anyone knows can they put the draw up its happening today


I believe the information is on the wiki page that Nicky has linked to in her post.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Dec 4, 2012)

PHIL TAYLOR (1) v Michael Mansell
Wayne Jones (32) v Jerry Hendriks
PAUL NICHOLSON (16) v Co Stompe
Robert Thornton (17) v Magnus Caris
ANDY HAMILTON (8) v James Richardson
Richie Burnett (25) v James Hubbard
TERRY JENKINS (9) v Steve Brown
John Part (24) v Joe Cullen
Simon Whitlock (5) v Haruki Muramatsu (Japan) or Dave Harrington (NZ)
COLIN OSBORNE (28) v Lourence Ilagen (Philippines) or Jamie Lewis (Wales)
Dave Chisnall (12) v Shane Tichowitsch (Australia)
Andy Smith (21) v Daryl Gurney (NI) or Robert Marijonovic (Croatia)
GARY ANDERSON (4) v Jarkko Kormula (Finland) or Jani Haavisto (Finland)
JAMIE CAVEN (29) v Carlos Rodriguez (Spain) or John Bowles (England)
RAYMOND VAN BARNEVELD (13) v Michael Smith
Brendan Dolan (20) v Mark Jones
Adrian Lewis (2) v Gino Vos
Denis Ovens (31) v Max Hopp (Germany) or Charl Pietersen (South Africa)
KEVIN PAINTER (15) v Andree Welge (Germany) or Leung Chun Nam (China)
Ronnie Baxter (18) v Dennis Priestley
Michael van Gerwen (7) v Paul Lim (Singapore) or Mohd Latif Supup (Malaysia)
Peter Wright (26) v Arron Monk
Mark Webster (10) v Ian White
Colin Lloyd (23) v Darin Young (USA)
WES NEWTON (6) v Johnny Haines
Kim Huybrechts (27) v Scott Rand
Justin Pipe (11) v Andy Jenkins
Mark Walsh (22) v Darren Webster
JAMES WADE (3) v Peter Hudson
Steve Beaton (30) v Kyle Anderson (Australia)
Mervyn King (14) v Dean Winstanley
Vincent van der Voort (19) v Stuart Kellett


----------

